# Evince doesn't remember previous session



## from_mars (Mar 23, 2011)

Upgrade Evince to 2.32.0_2 and it stop to save sessions settings: windows position, last opened page, etc. 
I do not use gnome as DE, I use openbox and FreeBSD 8.2.


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 23, 2011)

So, you need gvfs installed properly in your box.


----------



## from_mars (Mar 23, 2011)

gvfs installed, I did upgrade it too, and all \*gnome\*.


----------

